# Remélem



## Daphne27

Good afternoon!

Could someone please translate this sentence into english:

"_Remélem, a közeljövöben sort keríthetünk egy személyes egyeztetésre és egy mindkettönk számára gyümölcsözö megállapodást köthetünk,"
_
Thanks in advance!

_Daphne.
_


----------



## Kraus

Here's my try, but I'm not at all sure about the first part of the sentence ("potremo dare avvio a una corrispondenza" is kind of a supposition of mine)

"Spero che in un prossimo futuro potremo dare avvio a una corrispondenza personale e riusciremo a raggiungere un accordo fruttoso".


----------



## Daphne27

Grazie mille Kraus!

L'ideale sarebbe avere l'ok di qualche madre lingua!

Daphne


----------



## Kraus

Infatti è meglio aspettare che qualche ungherese si faccia vivo perché ho cercato di lavorare d'intuito... Musicalmente è una lingua splendida, ma estremamente difficile da studiare


----------



## Daphne27

Daphne27 said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> Could someone please translate this sentence into english:
> 
> "_Remélem, a közeljövöben sort keríthetünk egy személyes egyeztetésre és egy mindkettönk számára gyümölcsözö megállapodást köthetünk,"_
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> _Daphne._


 
Is there any Hungarian mother tongue online???

Daphne


----------



## barbiegood

Hi, 
Do you still need help?
I am Hungarian, might be able to help you.

Regards
Barbara


----------



## Kraus

barbiegood said:


> Hi,
> Do you still need help?
> I am Hungrian, might be able to help you.
> 
> Regards
> Barbara


Could you please translate into English the following sentence ("_Remélem, a közeljövöben sort keríthetünk egy személyes egyeztetésre és egy mindkettönk számára gyümölcsözö megállapodást köthetünk")?_

_Köszönöm szépen! _


----------



## barbiegood

Ok, this is a very formal sentence, and I can give you my best literary translation, although it might not be perfect english.

I hope in the near future we can get around to have a personal meeting (_reconciliation)_ and conclude an agreement, which is fruitful for both of us.

Hungarians can be quite complicated in their official papers...

So practically it means, that he/she hopes to meet you soon and sign whatever you need to sign, so both side will be happy.

Nagyon szivesen...

Barbara


----------



## Kraus

barbiegood said:


> Ok, this is a very formal sentence, and I can give you my best literary translation, although it might not be perfect english.
> 
> I hope in the near future we can get around to have a personal meeting (_reconciliation)_ and conclude an agreement, which is fruitful for both of us.
> 
> Hungarians can be quite complicated in their official papers...
> 
> So practically it means, that he/she hopes to meet you soon and sign whatever you need to sign, so both side will be happy.
> 
> Nagyon szivesen...
> 
> Barbara


 
Many thanks again and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Daphne27

Many many thanks Barbara!You've been very helpful!

Regards, 

Daphne


----------



## barbiegood

Any time...


----------

